# Ever Crochet?



## Grampa Don (Oct 11, 2018)

My Mother made these.



She called them pot holders, although they never touched a pot.  It seemed like her hands were always busy, crocheting, knitting, or sewing.  We had starched doilies on all the furniture and tables.  She made beautiful hand stitched quilts, none of which I ended up with.  Many of my school shirts came off her old sewing machine.

Don


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 11, 2018)

Where's the toilet paper cover???   :lol:   And the "poodle" to cover the liquor bottle??

Those are gorgeous, Don.   My grandma was a quilter/crocheter, too.   I tried crocheting a few years ago but I wasn't very good at it.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 11, 2018)

She did make toilet paper covers.  It was a plastic doll with a crocheted dress that went over the paper roll.

Don


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 11, 2018)

I crocheted a pair of booties when I was expecting my first baby.   One of them was about 3" long and the other was a men's size 12.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 11, 2018)

Those are beautiful Don. I use to crochet afghans but when our dogs and cats shed it was almost impossible to get the hair out of them. I sold most of them at a garage sale. Today they make such nice throws and easy to clean.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 11, 2018)

i crochet just about everyday---i have  made poodle dog covers that go over the tissue paper holder--but now i make shoulder warmers for nursing homes --lap blankets and hats for the needy


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 11, 2018)

Good for you, twinkles.  I know they are appreciated.

When my Mom was alive, I didn't pay much attention to her work.  Now, I treasure what I have.

Don


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

Oh yes I used to crochet a lot...Blankets, scarves...hats...never any toilet roll covers tho'..lol


I can't do it now, due to the OA in my fingers..


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 11, 2018)

I crochet every day making blankets.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2018)

Thet are so pretty. I never learned to crochet but my mother in law does fabulous work and has made all her kids and their spouse handknit blankets and pot holders. She’s really very good. My sister in law crocheted some hats and matching scarves for me. I especially like them because they have a hole in the back for my hair. 

I did learn how to sew but the only thing I made were coats  for my dogs. 
In school I made aprons, skirts and dresses but only cause I HAD to. I’m more into woodworking now but do appreciate the craftsmanship all the same.


----------



## Trade (Oct 13, 2018)

The closest I ever got to that was trying to make a handmade cast net. I wanted to make an 8 foot one. An 8 foot net would have a diameter of 16 feet and a circumference of 50 feet, and an overall area of about 200 square feet. I only got to about 4 feet before I quit. That would be an overall area of 50 square feet.  It's an incredible amount of work to do one entirely by hand.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 13, 2018)

To be able to take a ball of string and a little stick with a hook on the end and make something beautiful seems almost like magic to me.  Even more amazing is tatting.  There was a little old lady who was a friend of the family who tatted.  She made incredible lace with just string and no tools.

Don


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2018)

I love to crochet but have mostly given it up.  Like HollyDolly, I have osteoarthritis in my finger joints.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 13, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I love to crochet but have mostly given it up.  Like HollyDolly, I have osteoarthritis in my finger joints.



My wife used to do cross stitch, but gave it up for the same reason.  It's sad to have to give up things you love to do.

Don


----------



## twinkles (Oct 13, 2018)

i have tried tatting and knitting but it didnt work out for me ---i have done needle point on plastic canvas but i  havent done it in a while---i have an addi turbo knitting machine the small one and the big one--i can make a hat in 30 minutes--i also make scarves and leg warmers on the machine


----------



## dkay (Oct 13, 2018)

I crocheted a chain about six feet long one time. I never could get it to go the other way, just kept getting longer and longer. For some reason, I could macrame' without any trouble.


----------



## oldbeachgal (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow Don, Your mom was so talented! Thanks for showing us her creations!

I want to learn how to crochet. I should look on You Tube for tutorials.  Perhaps I will look into it tonight while working 9pm-9am!


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 14, 2018)

oldbeachgal said:


> Wow Don, Your mom was so talented! Thanks for showing us her creations!
> 
> I want to learn how to crochet. I should look on You Tube for tutorials.  Perhaps I will look into it tonight while working 9pm-9am!



Thank you, oldbeachgal.  I think it takes patience as much as talent.
Those are some rough hours you're working.

Don


----------

